# Kurze Frage zu Instand DBs



## Beren (22 Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## marlob (22 Mai 2008)

Beren schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Eine kurze Frage: Kann ein "fremder" FC oder FB schreibend auf die Daten eines Instanz DBs zugreifen?
> 
> ...


Ja, er kann. Ob er das auch soll ist eine andere Frage. Das wurde hier schon öfters kontrovers diskutiert


----------



## Beren (22 Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Mai 2008)

Ein Instanz-DB ist auch nichts anderes, wie ein "normaler" DB.
Was man mit dessen Inhalten tut oder nicht liegt immer an einem selbst ...


----------



## marlob (22 Mai 2008)

Beren schrieb:


> Schade. Er sollte nicht. Dann wäre die Programmierung nämlich sicherer...
> 
> Danke
> Beren


du brauchst ja nicht von extern auf den Instanz-DB zugreifen. Das liegt ja an dir selber bzw. an dem der die Anlage programmiert


----------



## Beren (22 Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## kermit (22 Mai 2008)

siehe im KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor bei Extras-Einstellungen-Allgemein


> Querzugriffe als Fehler melden
> Hier legen Sie fest, ob globale Zugriffe auf aufrufende Instanz-Datenbausteine, die in der Symboltabelle eingetragen sind, als Fehler gemeldet werden sollen.


aber , um mal aus der kurzen Frage eine lange Diskussion zu machen: am besten nimmt man eh keine FB, sondern ausschließlich FC und addressiert alles über Pointer [edit]auf diese Art und Weise wird das Programm änderungsresistent [/edit]...

ach, so, ja, um Gottes Willen keine sinnvollen Symbole entwerfen, ein DB1 heißt gefälligst "DB1", damit man beim lesen gleich dessen Absolutadresse kennt, wenn irgend so ein Idiot irgendwas auf symbolisch umgeschaltet hat. Was der DB1 bedeutet, kann man ja gefälligst aus dessen Kommentar herauslesen


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Mai 2008)

ohne dem etwas rüden Sarkasmus von Kermit folgen zu wollen ...
aber die Step7-Programmierung ist eben nicht mit einer Hochsprachen-Programmierung zu vergleichen. Es schadet aber auf keinen Fall, sich selbst (und manchmal auch Anderen) etwas Selbstdisziplin aufzuerlegen. Dann klappt das mit den Programmen schon - und gute Dokumentation ist der beste Weg zu einem guten Programm.
Es steht hier allerdings jedem frei zu schalten und zu walten, wie es ihm beliebt (so lange er es nicht bei mit tut ...).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Beren (22 Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## dodo (29 Mai 2008)

Ich hab das zwar noch nie gemacht, aber kann man nicht im Step 7 auch 
Bausteine sperren? 


@Beren: 
Programmierst Du für Kunden? Oder für eigene Anlagen?
SPS Programme (zumindest im Sondermaschinebau) "leben" ja meistens und müssen früher oder später mal an Änderungen in der Maschine angepasst  werden. Wenn da dann keiner mehr rankommt...


 @Kermit: 
Was sind denn _Kommentare_? *ROFL**ROFL*

Wie heisst es so schön: It was hard to program, it should be hard to understand!


----------



## Beren (29 Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Mai 2008)

@Beren:
Du bist hier (denke ich) schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Immer daran denken: je niedriger der Vorgabe-Level angesetzt ist umso niedriger ist letztlich auch der level des Ergebnisses (und der bleibt normalerweise immer unter der Vorgabe).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Beren (29 Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Mai 2008)

Beren schrieb:


> Kenn ich Dich nicht aus einem Computerspiel aus den 80ern?


 
Daher stammt der Name ... ich habe das Spiel aber selbst nie gespielt ...


----------



## Schrat007 (27 Juni 2008)

Beren schrieb:


> Ja, es liegt beim Programmierer. Genau das ist es ja. Ich möchte gerne sichere Programme schreiben, in denen ich Datenbereiche kapseln und schützen kann. Ist z.B. in C++ so üblich. Man weiss ja nie, wer später da so rumprogrammiert...


 
...da ist Siemens leider die falsche Wahl. Da wärest Du unter CodeSys besser aufgehoben, da kann man das gezielt verhindern.


----------

